# [eBay / hood.de] BenQ XL2411T * NEU &amp; OVP &amp; UNBENUTZT &amp; RECHNUNG *



## Supporter- (10. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich bieten den Gamer-Monitor BenQ XL2411T an. Komplett unbenutzt und OVP.

ebay kleinanzeigen
BenQ XL2411T 24 Zoll Widescreen LED 1920x1080, 1ms, HDMI, NEU&OVP in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Dormagen | Monitor gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

hood.de
BenQ XL2411T 24 Zoll 1920x1080, 1ms, HDMI, NEU&OVP kaufen bei Hood.de

~ 310€ inkl. Versand. Günstigster Neupreis den ich gefunden habe. Preis verhandelbar. 

E-Mail: sebi.st@live.de


----------

